# humble bundle



## imischek (31. Januar 2014)

wollt nur mal sagen das es nen neues humble bundle gibt 
k das gibts ständig aber das aktuelle ist mal wieder nen blick wert 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

have fun


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2014)

Was ist schönes im Angebot? Seite ist leider geblockt.


----------



## alm0st (31. Januar 2014)

Overlord
Overlord: Raising Hell DLC
Operation Flashpoint: Red River
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Rise of the Argonauts

ab 6 $

DiRT Showdown
DiRT 3
Overlord II


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2014)

Danke. Über die Dirt 3-Teile könnte man nachdenken... Overlord hab ich schon und OFP ist jetzt nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Januar 2014)

ACH FUC ich meine Verdammt!
ich hab keine Kreditkart oder Paypal 
Dirt wäre ne idee


----------



## Scalon (31. Januar 2014)

Wichtig dabei ist: die Spiele kommen in einem Key (vlt in 2 Basis und BTA?) und einige Spiele benötigen GfWL somit ist deren Zukunft nach dem Shutdown dies Jahr vorerst unklar


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei ist: die Spiele kommen in einem Key (vlt in 2 Basis und BTA?) und einige Spiele benötigen GfWL somit ist deren Zukunft nach dem Shutdown dies Jahr vorerst unklar


 
Nope, Dirt 3 wurde umgestellt auf Steam.

@wievieluhr

Du wirst doch sicherlich jemanden kennen der paypal hat oder? Zur Not müssen wir uns da irgendwie einig werden.


----------



## Noctai (31. Januar 2014)

Nice, danke für die info  gleich mal zuschlagen^^


----------



## Scalon (31. Januar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Nope, Dirt 3 wurde umgestellt auf Steam.
> 
> @wievieluhr
> 
> Du wirst doch sicherlich jemanden kennen der paypal hat oder? Zur Not müssen wir uns da irgendwie einig werden.


Das es bei dirt 3 durch steamworks ersetzt wird habe ich auch gelesen, aber scheinbar hat es auch Operation Flashpoint, wie es mit Showdown aussieht weiß ich nicht

http://m.joystiq.com/2014/01/17/games-for-windows-live-is-dying-we-check-the-life-support-of-ga/


----------



## XcTus (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch mal direkt zugeschlagen. Bei dem Preis kann man einfach nichts falsch machen.


----------



## dracki (31. Januar 2014)

so hab direkt zugeschlagen  
für den preis kann man sich das schon mal ansehen. overload soll ganz gut sein. und operation flashpoint wollt ich auch mal testen


----------

